# Chindongo Saulosi



## DarthJ (Apr 8, 2017)

I have many (100)Saulosi,most I acquired from a reputable source.Is there any thing wrong with having 6 bars as opposed to 5,in which I hear they are supposed to have.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Reportedly wild barred Mbuna in general are not all perfectly consistant, but they breed the best males. After many generations being bred in captivity fish can get variable, it is hard to select for both male and female color with dimorphic cichlids.

If the fish are mostly consistent, they probably are not hybrids. You can remove males that don't look "right" so they don't breed.


----------



## DarthJ (Apr 8, 2017)

they are not dimorphic like Demasoni,these are f1 as well but no males ever have 5 bars.Upon my further reasearch,5 bars are the true colour,so I guess I answered my own question and hopefully informed others trying to find out the same.these fish are near endangered in the wild,I doubt any I will ever breed will make it back,so im not too concerned other than the true value.Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Cosi (Apr 1, 2020)

http://malawi.si/Malawi/Mbuna/Chindongo ... ef%27.html

Looks like the images of Taiwanee Reef collections point have 5 - 7 bars on this website.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Possibly a typo. Demasoni are monomorphic with one color for both genders. Saulosi are dimorphic with 2 colors, one for females and one for males. For Members reading the post now and in the future.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DarthJ said:


> I have many (100)Saulosi,most I acquired from a reputable source.Is there any thing wrong with having 6 bars as opposed to 5,in which I hear they are supposed to have.


If some have six bars, and don't look right, I'd just weed them out of a breeding group. There is nothing wrong with having extra bars, it happens, but it isn't what I'd want for breeders personally. If you don't mind, perhaps Private Message me, as to where you go them from. I've always loved saulosi, wouldn't mind a few.


----------

